# output to CMYK



## AlisonTB (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello all:

My main client wants me to export groups of photos into the CMYK color space. Is there a way to do this inside LR?

thanks

Alison


----------



## DaveS (Aug 27, 2013)

Nope, you'll have to resort to Photoshop (Or a number of other products) for such tasks.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 27, 2013)

LR doesn't do CMYK you will need Photoshop (or maybe some other editor)

You'll need to know the device simulation and rendering intent your customer expects too.

More info here too  http://www.adobe.com/digitalimag/pdfs/phscs2ip_reproprep.pdf


----------

